# Is there any advantage of adding an impeller kit for light, dry snow?



## Holeshot weapon (Dec 27, 2014)

I have read lots about impeller kits helping with throw distance. Seems like most people doing it are dealing with wet, heavy snow. I have a 1970's Ariens 10/32 that I have just re-engine with a 15hp engine. I live in northern, Manitoba, Canada. Our winters are cold and dry. 

Will adding an impeller kit help with light, dry snow... or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They are mainly for wet sticky snow and to prevent jams, but every little bit helps.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

to me it sound like impeller kits are better for all snow conditions. for how cheap it can be done it don't hurt to try. if you don't like it you could always uninstalled them but most people seem to like them. it is on my list of things to do eventually on the 2 snow blowers i got.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The wet snow is what tends to pack itself in the spaces between the impeller and its housing, eventually jamming the works. But the increased efficiency of impeller kits can be realized in all snow conditions. MH


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe best to merely check your impellers "gap" between blade tips and tunnel..If it's already small,,,,probably not much to be gained with a kit, if at all, in dry powder..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if I want to keep my toro 826 and I don't want one for the 824 cause it throws snow far enough. I think with the closeness of the houses around here a kit on one of the 521's would be best. it wouldn't have the power of one of the 8hp motors but should move wet snow just fine if I went slow


----------



## Holeshot weapon (Dec 27, 2014)

The gap it about 7/16". Maybe I will give it a try just for the heck of it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if it is dry then let it just fly...


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sure....that's almost a half inch gap...thinking a kit will impress...[IMO, I have not used or installed any yet]


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

So what constitutes a kit exactly? I saw a Youtube last week by a guy who made dozens of them up from scrap mud flaps and 2 self tapping sheet metal screws on each impeller blade. That's how I made mine. All I did was cut 2" strips of old tread mill belt and stick it tight against the wall along the edge of the impeller blades ends. It wasn't as easy as he said as the Ariens has such thick impeller blades that the self tappers just bounced off. I had to drill some starter holes with a drill then they went in as expected. The whole project took about an hour and would have been easier if the drilling hadn't been needed. 
Not a clue how well it works as our foot of ice hard snow just went away. Hopefully it will be tested fully the next time the sloppy stuff presents itself. If it doesn't work out it cost me zero.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

driz said:


> So what constitutes a kit exactly? If it doesn't work out it cost me zero.


 You have done what is expected for an impeller kit just hoping you put some washers with the sheet metal screws. Good Luck


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

With that repower that you did, I would try it as is for now. Give the exit hole, above and below, a couple of coats of wax and I bet you will not have any blocking problems at all. See how you do. Then you can judge your progress.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Normex said:


> You have done what is expected for an impeller kit just hoping you put some washers with the sheet metal screws. Good Luck




The video didn't show or say anything about using washers. He also said you only have to do 2 of the paddles as it was enough. I figured anything under stress especially rubber needs decent sized washers. I also figured that anything that moves around that fast should be as balanced as possible. That's why I did all three, especially considering the additional weight of the washers. If it throws slush then it works, if not then it all comes off fast enough. With all that green grass outside it might be a while till I know......and that suits me just fine .


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Holeshot weapon said:


> I have read lots about impeller kits helping with throw distance. Seems like most people doing it are dealing with wet, heavy snow. I have a 1970's Ariens 10/32 that I have just re-engine with a 15hp engine. I live in northern, Manitoba, Canada. Our winters are cold and dry.
> 
> Will adding an impeller kit help with light, dry snow... or is it just a waste of time?


For your conditions.....it's a waste of time


----------



## Holeshot weapon (Dec 27, 2014)

RoyP said:


> For your conditions.....it's a waste of time


That's kind of what I figured.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

baler belt and fender washers and bolts with locking nylon ringed lock nuts work great. I made my own kit for $6.00 or so.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I made my own kit with a rubber flap from a single stage thrower, three pieces cut to fit (I also have three, not four, hence the reference to doing only two opposing impellers does not apply if you want to keep it balanced, which I did) all three blades and the rubber sandwiched between the blades with aluminum flat stock pieces narrower than the rubber flaps. two bolts 1/4-20 with nylock nuts keeping the sandwich together. Makes a zero clearance sweep that throws everything out and leaves no slush behind. Works like a charm, really happy to have this forum, and YouTube too, to spread these ideas that really do solve a problem. I have tested it on slushy snow that previously would clog the chute, throws not far but throws and no clogs. I expect to get a little more distance with fluff too as a bonus. . If we ever get a storm this year! Regards to everyone, Happy New Year! Let it snow !!!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I installed an extension on my deflector in order to control the light fluffy snow better. With better control comes better distance.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks great. Let us know how the pattern of throw end up being.. Straight or what not..looks like it will work well. Nice job. I'm taking some photos here and there of my repower, will post after the project is done. Going to start it this eve, I spent the day hunting down belts and aluminum diamond plate to finish my belt cover extension. I like the fact that your paint match is perfect it completes a pro looking job !


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Put a self made impeller kit on my blower in November, got to try it out today. Certainly made a difference, no problem blowing the snow far away.
I had to adjust the defector downwards to keep the snow from flying into the neighbors yard.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

tuffnell said:


> Put a self made impeller kit on my blower in November, got to try it out today. Certainly made a difference, no problem blowing the snow far away.
> I had to adjust the defector downwards to keep the snow from flying into the neighbors yard.


Lol. Flying into the neighbors yard. I make sure to not aim the snow discharge towards the neighbors house since I do not want to ever hit anyones house. Here is a video of my Repowered MTD 5/22 with HF Predator 212cc. My son says "It's goes all the way over into the neighbors yard"

This snow was light and fluffy too.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I need to do an impeller kit. 
Is it worth getting the $25-30 one from SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT
or should I just get some rubber and make it myself with some self tapping screws and washers?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

First one I did used the kit. Second one I did used some baler belt from Tractor Supply. I got an abundance of materials to do several kits for half the cost of the actual kit.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah, seems kind of expensive for some rubber and some flat stock with holes in it.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

chapel said:


> yeah, seems kind of expensive for some rubber and some flat stock with holes in it.



Yea why spend cash for stuff you can just put together. You can pick up mud flaps or rather one mud flap, flat rubber kind like under a truck. Any hardware place will have self tappers that have the low profile and really fat head which acts as a washer.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Just went to the nearby truck supply store and asked for any old truck mud flap. I was looking for a 1/4 thick rubber mat, and they pulled a new generic truck flap off the floor that they had as a samle and gave it to me for $8. So, for the cost of self-tapping screws and the rubber mat, I've got plenty of material to do the impeller kit on my machines.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

gsnod said:


> Just went to the nearby truck supply store and asked for any old truck mud flap. I was looking for a 1/4 thick rubber mat, and they pulled a new generic truck flap off the floor that they had as a samle and gave it to me for $8. So, for the cost of self-tapping screws and the rubber mat, I've got plenty of material to do the impeller kit on my machines.


I would think twice using tapping screws as they might tend to break if you had a hit on the flap portion and with a size projectile as big as the flap extension, I know what are the odds well it can happen more than you think with ice and so forth. I recommend putting 3/16" bolts with locknuts and call it a long term install. Just saying.


----------

